

Time Warner Confirms Plan For AOL Spinoff - tokenadult
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20090528-711935.html

======
SwellJoe
But what about the synergies? I remember when AOL and Time Warner joined. They
definitely promised me some sort of convergence of old media and new, and it
was going to revolutionize everything. I feel cheated.

